# New wood / strainer on Roaring Fork between Basalt and Catherine Store ( Carbondale)



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey all, I ran the stretch from Basalt to Carbondale last Thursday and I was all good. Ran it yesterday and in the middle of the run, about 2-2.5 miles downstream of the put in, the river braids out to three channels. I had been running the left one but yesterday I found that a new cottonwood had fallen across this channel. You can't see it until you are already committed to the channel. Fortunately the tree broke I think when ir hit the opposite shore and left about a 6 foot gap between the shore and the tree branches, where the river is running over the trunk. It got my heart rate cranking but it turned into a little waterfall with a powerful hydraulic on the downstream side that turned us around after going over it. Stay middle when you get to the braids. The island that separates the two has some pretty big trees wedged on it as well, and one sticking pretty far into the current, that's the only landmark I can think of that makes the it easier to understand. Stay safe out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Update: It was at river mile 2.21 as measured from the Willits put-in at the intersection of Willits Lane an Duroux Lane.


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it here (see yellow tack)?


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

*New wood / strainer on Roaring Fork between Basalt and Catherine Store ( Carb...*

Yep. That corner, all the way across. It's just below the pin, right where the river constricts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

